# Natural FET part 2



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

New Home  

Love
Lisa
xxxx


----------



## Rainy Day (May 22, 2004)

How are you doing Tobyleroni?

I keep babbling about my bHCG's!  Have you decided about the ARGC yet? Keep focussed on your next cycle.  Your turn must be coming up again soon!

Take care and hope to catch up with you on  - which thread? - I'll work it out.

Regards

Rainy Day

xxxx


----------



## Lisa9 (Mar 9, 2005)

3rd time unlucky,my HCG has gone down to 9.Still technically pregnant.Gutted.

lisa9


----------



## Rainy Day (May 22, 2004)

I have been looking out for your message with all my fingers and toes crossed for you.  I am so very sorry.  You must feel so cheated.

Take care

Rainy Day

xxxx


----------



## Succotash (Feb 25, 2005)

Lisa - what a rotten situation, I am so sorry.  You must be devastated right now.  Big hugs to you and DH. 

Rainy Day - glad to hear that your progesterone is where it needs to be.  I'll be keeping everything crossed for your HCG levels.  

How's everyone else doing?  I'm 6dpt and losing the will to get through the next week.  My previous optimism has been replaced by calculating when EC/ET would be if we go straight into a fresh cycle.  It's a great distraction activity.  

On my first cycle and on my chemical, I tested +ve at 8dpt so that's raised the bar for me.  So I'll feel compelled to test on Sunday.  I've had so many hot flushes and today have burst into tears twice (and I don't do bursting into tears).  I just feel so pmtish.  With both +ve cycles I had an inkling that something was up but not on this one.  Onwards and upwards.

Love to you all, xx


----------



## tobyleroni (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi there everyone

Rainyday - I mostly post in the Lister thread, but I'll keep popping back here to see how you're all doing.  Fingers crossed for your bloods tomorrow - let us know how you get on.    

JaffaCake - try to stay positive. I know it's really hard. You really can't tell anything at all at this stage.  There's a mint to be made from a hpt that gives you a result sooner.   .  Sunday would be day 8 wouldn't it? In which case, it's WAY too early and I strongly recommend that you resist    

Hope you're also hanging in there Sarah   

Lisa - sorry to hear your news. Do you have a follow-up with ARGC soon?

I had my follow-up consultation today and my Dr is happy for me to start a fresh cycle straight-away, but also keen for me to keep on with the single embryo transfer (he wants to minimise the risks given what happened last time).  I also had bloods taken for immune tests.  I'm still going to go to ARGC for my initial consultation mid-Sept, and I'll move there if this Lister cycle does not work.  I'm hoping that ARGC will also do the immune tests for me when I see them (they do different tests to Lister, so this way I'll be doubly covered!!  (my company health insurance covers me for investigations).

Does anyone have any idea what this bubble-gum thing is about?  

anyway, hope you all have a fab week-end (a little sun-shine wouldn't go amiss)


----------



## lou be (Aug 12, 2004)

I wondered where everyone had gone, then realised I had looked and posted under wrong thread!!!  

Rainy Day and Lisa - so sorry to hear about your news - whats gone wrong with this thread - I thought things were looking up but u must be gutted to get so near and then have it taken away.  I hope you find the strength to get thru this time.  I know it must seem like it is a constant battle but one day it will be all worth it, I am sure.  Keep positive and sending you lots of   

Jaffa Cake - try to keep positive and sane!! easier said that done I know.  I am dreading the 2WW assuming I get that far, never want to take it for granted, but I think the fear of getting a BFN will stop me from testing early and even last time when I was due to test it took me a couple of days before I got a positive test.

Tobyleroni - glad you are able to start again straight away, at least u don't have to do the waiting thing which is such a pain.  Good luck!

As for me - I had Day 11 scan on Friday and all looking ok, lining currently 11mm(well I think measurement is in mm anyway!!!).  Had Pregnyl shot at 12.30am Saturday(!!) and am scheduled for ET on Tuesday at 9am!!  Am now starting to think about it all and getting a bit worried - hoping little embies survive the thaw and trying not to think about final outcome too much - wanting to be positive but also trying to protect myself from a negative outcome.  But only time will tell i guess.  Have now started on steroids (4 a day) and aspirin so rattling around at the mo!

Hope you all have a nice Sunday!

Lou
XX


----------



## tobyleroni (Mar 16, 2004)

Rainyday - so sorry to hear your news  .  This is just so cruel + then to have to wait so long for a follow-up seems very unfair.  I thought with the ARGC, once you're a patient, you can cycle when you want - this is definitely something that would put me off moving there.  But I guess at least you know you'll be in the best hands, once you get started.

Lou - good luck with the ET       .  Really hoping that we'll see some positive news on this thread soon.


----------



## sarahE (May 30, 2002)

Hi all,

Lisa and Rainyday - what bad news. After the initial joy of thinking that you are pregnant, it is a real shock when you are told you are now not. I experience that during my first miscarriage. I went for an early scan thinking I was pregnant and came out with the news I was not. No sac and already losing it. It was horrible and took ages to get over. I just hope that you both can try to stay    and concentrate on what will be coming next. My thoughts are with you.

Lou be - good luck for your ET tomorrow. My was done on a Tuesday - perhaps Tuesday's will turn out to be lucky eh? !! Think   your embies will be great !

Jaffacake - hang on in there, the waiting it hard going. Try not to test too early - I think that just creates more emotional hassles - though it can be hard not to be tempted to !

As for me, I finally rang the clinic and they went on my test date as exactly 2 weeks on from ET and did not seem to make any allowance for the embies already being 3 days old. So going on how I tested before the very earliest I should test is Sat 27th August or Tues 30th August. Either way at least I will not be at work when I test.  I am on leave from Friday for a week or so (at home rather that away but at least not at work !). Better to cope with if the news is a BFN.

Time dragging slowly ...
SarahE


----------



## Rainy Day (May 22, 2004)

I couldn't resist popping in to see how everyone is doing and wish you all well;

Lou be - best wishes for your ET tomorrow.  Think positive and focus on those little embies.

JaffaCake and SarahE  - hang on in there in the dreaded 2ww.  Are you both testing around 27th? - I'll keep looking out for how you are getting on.

Tobyleroni and Lisa9 - I guess we are all feeling a bit despondent at the moment...

All loves

Rainy Day


----------



## tobyleroni (Mar 16, 2004)

good luck Lou

Sarah + Jaffa    

Rainyday - hope you are ok?  Did you manage to get an earlier follow-up with ARGC?

really hoping there's some +ve news on this thread soon

Well I've booked my holiday - going to spend a few days visiting family in Germany, and then on to a spa town for a few days relaxation (which I can afford thanks to Dr Thum at Lister who gave me the drug manufacturer's number - the drugs are about £400 cheaper than the Lister pharmacy   ).

xxxx


----------



## Succotash (Feb 25, 2005)

Hello girls,

Rainy Day - I am so saddened by your news.  My heart goes out to you having been there myself on my last FET.  I can understand too your frustration at having to wait so long to cycle at ARGC.  Here's to the next treatment cycle and may it be the charm. 

Lisa - hope you are getting through it OK.  Thinking of you.

Tobyleroni - you sound upbeat and chipper.  Hey, that's a top tip about getting the drugs direct from the manufacturer.  What's the process?  Do you fax them your script?  I'm thinking that on my next cycle I'll shop around for the drugs.  Your holiday sounds great too.  So you'll be nice and relaxed for your next cycle.

Lou - your lining sounds great.  I've been reading up about the trigger shot on FETs and it sounds like it really helps your body produce a good level of progesterone after ovulation.  Which clinic are you at if you don't mind me asking?  Fingers crossed for your embies.  Thawing was my biggest worry too and then as soon as we knew they had thawed my worry switched to the number of cells and then whether it would work.  One thing after another.  So lots and lots of luck for tomorrow.  Statistically at least one of us on this thread should have a viable pregnancy!   

Sarah - I really hope that Tuesday transfers are lucky.     I wasn't given an official test date by the clinic.  The one I will go by is 2 weeks from ovulation as that's how I would gauge it if we could conceive the conventional way.  I guess the clinics just want to make sure there is no ambiguity with the result.  Anyway, lots of luck and hope that time speeds up for you.   

I'm 9dpt which is 12dpo and I did test today with a super sensitive 10miu test and not even the faintest smudge of pink so I think it's pretty accurate.  I will test again just to be sure but my sore boobs have vanished and I do feel that my body is on it's way to having AF and the only thing that's stopping it is the cyclogest.  I also temp and my temp has started dropping so another indication that this one's a bust.  

Am trying to remain positive that the next fresh cycle will improve our odds.  Blastocysts here we come!

Love to you all, xxx


----------



## tobyleroni (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi Jaffa - 9dpt is still pretty early, even with a sensitive test.  When I was pg last year, my tests were -ve right up until the actual test day, so don't give up   

For the drugs, the helpline number is 0870 749 2020. You just fax them your script to 0870 749 2021. They then call you back with a quote, you pay via credit card + they can ship the drugs to you the next day.  You can also split your script, e.g. I haven't ordered everything on the script, just in case I don't need it all.  I also got a quote from Boots online - the sniffer, cyclogest and Ovitrelle were the same price as the manufacturer's price, but the Puregon was about £300 more expensive at Boots.  I am just so chuffed about this saving    

Rainyday + Lisa - hope you are OK  




Sarah + Lou


----------



## lou be (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello all

I am at home now with my two embies back where they should be!!!  They had to thaw all of the 5 embies that we had frozen to get two good ones to go back, one grade 1 and one grade 2, so am really hoping that it works but I just can't seem to feel positive about it which is worrying me also as I think positive thinking helps, or at least think it might!!  Just feeling nervous and dreading the next two weeks.  My consultant was very positive but I guess they always are!  Anyway feeling a bit sorry for myself or just anxious with the wait ahead, I'm sure I wasn't dreading it so much last time, I don't think it gets any easier the more times you go thru it probably the reverse so hats off to everyone keeping going.

Sarah, Jaffacake - how's it going with you both - not too long to wait now - how r u feeling, any symptoms one way or the other? 

Tobyleroni - holiday sounds lovely.  My DP and I were just talking about booking up skiing for next Feb with his two daughters and he is assuming that I won't be skiing coz this is going to work - I wish I felt so positive this time!

Rainy Day & Lisa - how are u two doing?  Hope you are both ok

I know I am going to be going insane over the next two weeks so if anyone can help me thru this, it is greatly appreciated

Lou
XX


----------



## GB (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi All

Sorry to intrude,i just wanted to say i was so sorry to read your sad news Rainy day,I don't know if you remember but i was on the other FET thread,a few weeks ago.I had been so hoping you would get your dream this time.Sending you a great big    and lots of bubbles,look after yourself. xx


Good luck to you all,hope you get your bfp soon!!



                                  Luv & Luck 
                              
                                        G xxx


----------



## Rainy Day (May 22, 2004)

Hi GB,

Lovely to hear from you again and I do remember you from the last thread.  I was so very sad to read just now of your miscarriage.  You poor thing, you must be gutted.

I am still waiting to miscarry as my bHCG results failed to increase which means a non-viable pregnancy.  I don't even know how long to wait.  At least with the 2ww you know where you are...

Take care and all good wishes for a BFP very soon.  Hope to either speak again here or bump into you on another thread in due course.

All loves

xxxxxx
Rainy Day


----------



## sarahE (May 30, 2002)

Hi all,

Not many people left waiting now on this thread !

Lou - well done on your ET - 2 good embryos there! Have you got anything medication wise to take to combat the NK cell issues like steroids etc. whilst your are in the 2ww ?

Waiting in the 2ww is horrible - emotional highs and lows and trying to over analyse every single symptom/twinge etc. does not help that is for sure ! Trying to keep busy to keep your mind off it is a big help. Are you at work ? That helps me pass the time. Going out as much as possible too.

Hang on in there - keep busy and try to keep     !!!

Jaffacake - are you going to retest just to make sure ? Hope you get a good surprise !

As for me - trying to keep busy and not analyse either. Decided that I won't test before Sunday. I am on cyclogest pessaries until Saturday so unless AF appears in the meantime will wait till after I use the last of them. I never know in this 2ww whether 'I am or I am not'. I do not get any symptoms generally to help me either way. Less twinges this time than with the fresh cycle though - I guess that is because no after effects from all the fertility drugs !

Bye for now,
SarahE


----------



## Succotash (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi all,

Lou - so glad to hear that you have 2 embies on board.  Great that your consultant is upbeat.  I know only too well how hard it is to remain positive and think positive ...but try!       We're here to help you get through it.

Sarah - it's hell, isn't it.  I've managed to keep myself pretty busy since my transfer and it's definitely helped.  If it wasn't for the rain I'd be out gardening.   

I don't have any symptoms apart from feeling that AF wants to start and cyclogest is stopping it.  On both my positives I've had a good inkling that something was going on, prompting me to test early.  So I think it's safe to say that it's BFN for me.  Curiously, I don't feel too bad about it.  I think a clear negative is much better than a positive that then turns negative as happened last time.

Love to you all, xxx


----------



## lou be (Aug 12, 2004)

Sarah

I am at home for the rest of this week and have been taking it easy although not sure if it is better to be busy as just keep thinking about it all the time and torturing myself watching all the baby programmes on Sky!!

I am trying to be more positive today, after all it did work last time and got to 15 weeks so am hoping that maybe it was just the NK cells that were the problem.  I am currently taking cyclogest, aspirin and prednislone (steroid for NK Cells).  My consultant did mention yesterday something about when (not if!) the heartbeat is detected I may need some injections but to b honest I was so nervous I didn't ask what for and thought I would cross that bridge when we get to it!

Did u take it easy up to around time u thought they might implant or did you just get back to normal pretty much straight away? I can't really remember what I did last time although was forced to rest for a while as I felt so bad from all the drugs.  At least I don't have to worry about that this time.

Jaffacake - it is so difficult not to over analyse and we are all guilty of it but try to stay strong and positive till u can test officially (i know easier said than done!)

xx


----------



## sarahE (May 30, 2002)

Hi all,

Just a quick post (not at work this week).

 for me sadly.

Did not make it to test date. Signs of AF kicked in last Thursday so when I tested on the Friday I knew it would be -ve. Stopped cyclogest at that stage - could not see point in delaying the inevitable. AF appeared Monday - delayed by the pessaries I think. Not really surprised - I had geared myself up for it really.

Not even sure I can be bothered to ring the Lister. No reason to go back there now. No money for any more tx. Any siblings will just have to appear naturally if that happens !! At least I have alternatives there anyway - though given my age don't really fancy more miscarriages - will have to wait and see.

Good luck to all left to test - only you Lou I think. Keep     - someone statistically should be lucky on this board !!

Will dip in to see how you are getting along early next week when I am back at work.

Jaffacake - did you test again in the end ? Keep    it can happen !

Sorry for the late post,
SarahE


----------



## Succotash (Feb 25, 2005)

Sarah, so sorry to hear of your BFN.  It totally sucks.  Wishing you lots of luck trying the conventional way!   

Lou, how's it going in 2ww hell?  Hope you're doing OK.  Lots and lots of luck and here's hoping that you are the lucky one.  Lots of babydust.   

As I knew, it was BFN for me so no more frosties left.  I've dusted myself down and ready to start again with a fresh cycle.  Start suppression in 2weeks time and assuming all goes OK then EC will be around 11 October.  If this cycle fails then we are off to ARGC in the New Year with all guns blazing. 

Lots of love, xxxx


----------



## Succotash (Feb 25, 2005)

Yes, I am formerly JaffaCake in case anyone is confused.  Just love the word succotash.


----------



## lou be (Aug 12, 2004)

Sarah and Jaffacake/Succotash - really sorry to hear your results - it is so unfair we don't seem to have had many positive results on here and makes me think statistics must be wrong!

I am just about hanging in there - day 10 and going insane.  Its the first thing I think of when I wake up in the middle of the night and then I can't get back to sleep.  Feeling really normal which I don't know if that is good although my clinic says it is normal to feel normal!!!  Only time will tell I guess but I am just so desperate for it to work this time.  I am more worried that I won't get pregnant again rather than the threat of another miscarriage, if that makes sense.

Good luck to you both for your future treatments

XX


----------



## sarahE (May 30, 2002)

Lou,

Congratulations on your   !!!! Really great !!!!

I bet you must be thrilled. Glad to see that it has worked for some on this thread anyway !!

Given you are already on steroids for NK cells (and I presume you were not last time when you sadly m/c'ed at 15 wks) I would hope that you will feel more    about your progress this time? In addition it sounds like your consultant is more on the ball as what timely appropriate medical care that you will require.

As far as I have read mothers are able to carry a baby to full term with your situation, given the right medical support, sooooo go for it !!

Good luck with the next 8 months ... and keep us posted as to your progress !

Best wishes,
SarahE


----------



## Succotash (Feb 25, 2005)

Dear Lou,

Many, many congratulations.  I am so thrilled you got a BFP.  You must be over the moon.  I'm wishing you a trouble free 8 months.

Best wishes,


----------

